# Anyone going to Tremblant for College fest 09?



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

I am! I just saw some ad for it somewhere... I'm so stoked. Don't know exactly who's goin yet but I know I'm down. I talked to some people who went to this thing for the past 3 years and said it was an amazing time. What days are you going?


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sweet man, yeah I haven't been before either, but I'm actually a group rep this year and am now going for freeee. Woo! I'll be there for January 4th through 8th.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah I was trying to do the rep thing too... are all the people going your friends or random people? do you just have to have them sign up under your name or something? Those are the days I think we're going too.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

We'll I'm a pretty social person, so they are all my friends, but I have 19 people. lol. Yeah they just sign up under your name, you have to call Ski Travel and get them to set you up as a rep first though. Its pretty sweet. Awesome man, let me know, maybe our groups can meet and we can ride/party together while we're up there, lol. <--that offer only realy applies if you have a bunch of girls in your group, haha jk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

yes,i will do it!!:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

well im a girl so i will have a few with me... 2 of my best girl friends however dont exactly snowboard...i'm wondering if it would work for like 2 people in my group to go and sell some of their lift tickets? i guess ill have to ask the trip advisors that..


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

My first thought is: WHAT!? boarding and college chicks? YES

But the second thought is: Perhaps I should avoid Tremblant cuz it will be insanely busy, and I'll be about 7 years older than most of the 'kids' there...

:|


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

speciaLbLend said:


> well im a girl so i will have a few with me... 2 of my best girl friends however dont exactly snowboard...i'm wondering if it would work for like 2 people in my group to go and sell some of their lift tickets? i guess ill have to ask the trip advisors that..


Awesome, in that case, we should all meet up, haha. I swear I'm not as much of a bastard as I seem right now, lol.

Yeah just ask them at the office, they'll set you up. 

I'm pretty stoked for the trip.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

kri$han said:


> My first thought is: WHAT!? boarding and college chicks? YES
> 
> But the second thought is: Perhaps I should avoid Tremblant cuz it will be insanely busy, and I'll be about 7 years older than most of the 'kids' there...
> 
> :|


dude...
Myself and some friends made it to Tremblant last year near mid-jan, and the place was packed with 1st year college kids.
I felt like I was an old man! Some of my friends didn't feel too bad about picking up the younger girls . Chaos though hahah

The ones that are going to be there with their college groups, you're gonna have a blast.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> and I'll be about 7 years older than most of the 'kids' there...
> 
> :|


And your issue with the age difference is?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

*goin in Jan to Tremblant*

Hey, I saw the Ad for College Fest at Tremblant In Jan and I Really wanna Go! I live in St. Louis and not many people are big into snowboarding/skiing around here so I'm gonna make the trip alone, Does anyone know if you can go through them if you don't have a group??? I Emailed em i figure it'd take a week or 2 for a reply so I was just wonderin' if any of you guys knew???


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Im in Calgary so itd be a massive trip.

Since i am french it would be wicked. But unfortunately i cannot


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

*Goin to Tremblant*

Well I Just Found out today that I'm goin to Tremblant Jan 4-8. Is anybody else here goin those dates. I live in St. Louis now but I used to Live in NoVA so I'm gonna catch the bus there and ride it up


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

ATSnow09 said:


> Well I Just Found out today that I'm goin to Tremblant Jan 4-8. Is anybody else here goin those dates. I live in St. Louis now but I used to Live in NoVA so I'm gonna catch the bus there and ride it up


damn you should have messaged playbass because he could've signed you up with our group.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

True that. Good to see you back on here doctor. lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

*Goin to Tremblant*

Damn that is Too bad. I think Imma leave a few Days early and stay at my friend's place in Centreville 4 a day or 2 before hittin up the bus.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I go to Tremblant all the time, and I never get bored..
You'll probably have alota fun, depends on who you're with though.
& Tremblant is not all kids ..


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

*Coming from NJ*

im so pumped, ive been waiting for a canada trip for so long finaly Got a few buds from home to take a road trip up jan 4th to 8th


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

goingg with my 3 of my friendss.. march 15-19!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

I tried to do this last season, and screwed myself with a pretty gnarly Mtn. Bike crash. I'm definately down for this, PLAYBASS what are the requirements to go as a rep? Im from Maryland if anybody wants to drive up to this as opposed to the bus Id be down for that as well.


----------



## cstrumol (Sep 28, 2009)

collegeskitrips.com - - i've done this 2 years in a row. It's a sick time. Would have done it again this year but I'll be staying in Montreal instead and hitting a couple different mountains in the area. Have fun! Just an FYI (because I learned the hard way) any sort of violation (tickets or convictions) that occurs in quebec will transfer back to the states (or at least NY ).


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

I3urtonfeind said:


> I tried to do this last season, and screwed myself with a pretty gnarly Mtn. Bike crash. I'm definately down for this, PLAYBASS what are the requirements to go as a rep? Im from Maryland if anybody wants to drive up to this as opposed to the bus Id be down for that as well.



Hey, just contact [email protected] and you can register to be rep. Basically the more people you get to sign up the greater your discount, 8 people $100 off, 16 people free trip and half bus fare, 20 people free everything and mvp package. You will be responsible for your group members in terms of information, how to sign up, bus pick up location, security deposits, check in, check out, room care, and any problems that may come up. 

If you end up not wanting or being able to go as a rep let me know and i'll gladly sign you up in my group! 
Hope that answers your question.

-Leo


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

I may go depending if I can get a money and a few people to go. And does there have to be a rep for every group. If I go I my drive from gaithersburg depending on somethings.


----------

